# posting this again....



## the universe (May 27, 2016)

hi magic people. i want to tell you a story. after a bad trip that I was through I had truffles in 2012 still stupid enough to try cannabis and what a trip! huge laugh slept a great experience so. When my friends convinced me to smoke one last time the nightmare began. A bad trip that had a near death experience. I am ultimately unconscious cases white whidow behind a severe panic attack. distorted my hands and my face, I felt floaty and absent my perception was completely unhinged. Since that day I always get panic attacks just the smell of cannabis. I get directly the bad trip back: deformed hands, face, perception ... Now I have all 11 months of the following complaints
Visual symptoms:
-double see
-blurred vision
-lightflashes
-pixels (in the dark)
-floaters
-Visual snow

No visual complaints:
-expanded end different pupill
-emotionele flattening
-absent feeling
-lost my libido
-erectiondissorder not in the night? only when my thoughts are on it 
-face dissorder (sometimes feel hopeless, things are feeling narrower)
-perceptiondissorder (hands look smaller: micro-macroscopia)

-Also a kind off snow really bad in the night its like a million fireflies 
-memoryproblems
-waving objects (wall That breathes) -> this is actually visually
-Depersonalisation (Bad one)
-sleepdissorder
My dog and cat died shortly after each other and at the time I felt an enormous sadness but now I feel nothing I can not cry I can not do anything. barely a morning erection if i wake up,i am 23 and want to feel me again maybe its anxiety?. I have depersonalization and HPPD i will try thiamine now tried : efexor,prolopa,valeriaan,magnesium....
Sorry for my english but I'm from belgium


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

This shows again, that Cannabis has to be banned.


----------



## Yourimotte (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi I am also from belgium and I had dp (not from canabis). I think that all your symptoms are caused by panic attacks. First of all quite canabis for good ! For someone with panic attacks, taking any kind of drugs is very bad! Then listen to everything that is happening to you instead of freaking out and fighting your feeling off, it only makes it worse! And also I suggest to write every little feeling down on paper! This trully helped.me out when is was dped ! If yiu have other questions feel free to ask ???? bye and hang in there !


----------



## the universe (May 27, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, i am not a smoker in fact i did cannabis two times so a little anti drugs..for TDX i dont think cannabis should be banned because of the help it offers with some people. And nice to see that there are other DPs in Belgium. It was weird to wake up and see everything different not being me anymore. heart race fast,big eyes etc.,.maybe its anxiety from the other bad trips compared with panick dissorder. thanks for the feedback cheers!


----------



## the universe (May 27, 2016)

little update: taking thiamine but without positive results after the bad trip i got a flashback/panic attack when i was around the sense of weed could this be the anxiety that triggerd that memorie again? maybe this is een state of anxiety....i mean i got bad filtering looked it up its anxiety...muscle tension yup stress and anxiety....could hands feeling weird etc anxiety maybe i am looking in the wrong direction the last year and a half i will get a treatment for anxietydissorder cheers!


----------



## the universe (May 27, 2016)

hi peeps... I want to ask you something. It seems that my (libido problem) isnt that bad overnight. i mean when i wake up in the night i got a normal erection but! in the day it seems harder to achieve one... also are my puppils verry big when i look in the mirror and i see strange vision lines you know the sight when gas is leaking well like that. another problem is that i am seeing double like i said before but in a strange why i will try to example this L

l

This is what i see double vision but it seems that my eyes only togheter are seing double en making something smaller in my left vision field microscopia or something. the colors are like 4K experience verry sharp. when i wake up in the morning i dont think about dp for 5min so maybe it is al anxiety? youre opinion is needed thanks


----------



## Yourimotte (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi ,

I trully think that all your symptoms are caused by anxiety. When I was dp (which I still am but like way way less then a few months ago) I had this gas looking vision also.then I did the exercises I did that I have told you about, and after 3 months I woke up and didn't have that wierd blur/gas vision! I hope you started with the tricks I ve given you  btw I recovered with no use of any kind of medicen ! And maybe is your erection problem is also because of anxiety. Becoming anxious about erections, doesn't give you an erection! I don't know of it is your case but me I started panicing when I made love, I thought things like ' oh my god what if I dont have an erection I won't be.able.to.make love'.well this certainly didn't give me an erection! So know instead of freaking out,, I listen to everything that is.happening with my thoughts, feelings....and this gives me.an erection. I think that you get an erection at nights because you are sleeping and you are not.thinking about getting an erection, which gives you an erection. During the.day it.is.differentn. you must be thinking about it.quite often, so you are axious about this and so you are not getting an erection. I might be wrong but I.think it might be due to anxiety

Bye bye


----------



## the universe (May 27, 2016)

Hi, thanks for the advice! seeing a psych 5 december. i am sure that its because anxiety that i am in this state. will fight this got it from 14juli2015 its counting but aint giving up....thanks again cheers


----------

